# ibox jig miter bar problems.



## akmiller907 (Sep 18, 2012)

So for Christmas I got the Incra Ibox jig and since they don't make the miter bar for a Shopsmith I am brainstorming the best way to make it work. I mainly use a couple of Shopsmiths for woodworking and I don't have a stand alone table saw to use it with so I am asking if anyone of you has already made it work for your Shopsmith or any ideas. My best idea I feel is to take the miter bar to a machine shop and show them what I want. Then it would be ,hopefully, perfectly done. Thanks


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Your best bet is to get a piece of steel or aluminum that fits your miter slot perfectly, and drill and tap it to match the ibox base using the stock ibox bar as a template for the holes.


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

You might also contact the Incra folks directly and ask whether or not they have an adaptation for the Shopsmith, since so many folks have them. It's worth a shot anyway.

I also received one of the IBox jigs for Christmas and look forward to giving it a work out.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

From a thread on woodnet; the designer (Alan Shafter) asked incra about this. 
This was their response: 
"Here's the deal on under-sized miter bars for the I-BOX.

The design of the current 3/4" bar with its Glide-Loc adjusters doesn't lend itself to being milled narrower. INCRA orders these parts in large batches so I think the cost to custom mill different sized bars is likely not justifiable.

That being said, INCRA has contacted Shopsmith about their bars and is awaiting a response. I don't know how the width of the Shopsmith bar compares to an old Sears miter bar, but my offer still stands to drill and tap a non-standard bar to accept an I-BOX. Nothing needs to be done to the I-BOX and it will only result in a few extra holes in your Shopsmith or Sears miter bar. "

Paul, you're gonna love it. Box joints quick and easy.


----------

